# Sophia "Potato" Banks / Daryl Banks



## chimpburgers (May 16, 2016)

I said I'm not really interested in rat king as much at the moment, but I'll make an exception for this sperg that I've been meaning to piss off for a while for fun. I see their name brought up nearly all the time on Twitter and I've been told that they are a major power broker too. Most notably, they've been chewed apart by Cathy Brennan on both Twitter and Facebook, who I know has been lurking this website and reading a lot of the threads on people like this.

Compared to these idiots, I'm honestly siding with Brennan and I hope Daryl gets the message that I'm on her side when it comes to exposing him and other bisexual drag queens who were/are part of the Laurelai crew.

Now that I have two of their addresses thanks to @hood LOLCOW, I feel that I got enough material to really hammer them with, so let's begin.

*The meat and potatoes (the addresses):*

First of all, who the hell is Daryl Banks? This page that was uncovered has details about their work in "modern wedding photography" or at least that's what they did before they did a half-assed job at trying to transition to the opposite sex. Their dox in Canada's Yellow Pages that matches right up with the phone number and info described in that previous link. I've been told that this is Daryl's old work address and here it is.

*Daryl Banks Photography*
_271 Pape Ave, Toronto, ON M4M 2W6_

Another address that was given to me was this:

112 Givins St Toronto Ontario Canada, 416-939-8223

I think the one above is likely their home address, but that probably should be double checked.

@Jaimas did a good post about more than a year ago on the 8th page of the Chloe Sagal thread about them and their involvement with people like Brianna Wu and other anti-GG losers. Here it is again in a quotation for quick reference:

_Jokingly called "tranny Jay" because.... Well, fucking look at her, Sophia Banks is a certifiable nut-job who is noted for lengthy screeds about how her life is bad because of white straight people, and police. The first time she appeared in a work I knew about was in this video, where she appears alongside other insane SJWs:_





_
For the short version, Sophia Banks is a tranny Geordie Tait, advocating any tactic, any trick, no matter how vile, against anyone who dares disagree with her masters. She first rose to prominence by seizing upon the chance to be Brianna Wu's personal attack dog. In short, after Pro-GGer CHOBITCOIN made a joke post in which she responded to a Ralph Retort post by posting with a Sniper Rifle, Brianna Wu took offense, and from there, it was a short trip to crazytown:






Sophia Banks at this point started relentlessly attacking CHOBITCOIN, and, apropos of nothing, claimed she had raped and assaulted people. Banks harassed this individual forover a fucking week before starting a fight with, of all people, Randi Harper. This led to an even bigger schism as people factionized behind two of the "big names" in the anti camp. Ultimately, Sophia Banks was suspended, though she's back now, and the resulting rift caused Randi Harper to declare Social Justice "over" and ditch most of her connections to Anti-GG now that ongoing investigations hace been locked onto her. As for Miss Banks, she's claiming she was recently sexually assaulted with no evidence and she never went to the cops (but she of course was able to bitch about it on Twitter). Draw your own conclusions.
_
*Cathy Brennan feud:*

Alright so Daryl is a certifiable nutcase, but let's go over his beef with Cathy, which goes back over a period of several years. I even saw a lot of tweets from them about Cathy written in 2013 and in the videos that Cathy did on Facebook, she takes the time to go over all of them and shows you just how obsessed this person is with her.

Daryl was so retarded and so intolerant of Cathy having a Twitter at all that he was part of a brigade of other tards to try to take her Twitter down back in 2013.

https://genderidentitywatch.com/2013/09/01/bugbrennan-on-twitter/





If you go over to Cathy's Twitter and search for any mentions for Daryl in the past 30 days, you will already find quite a lot on them. In fact, going through her Twitter feed is how I was able to find the gem where Cathy just completely destroys Daryl and exposes him for the drag queen that he really is.



Spoiler: The tweets









Let's hope Kiwi Farms will be on this idiot's next thing to try to bring litigation against. All the information presented on this page is 100% true and nothing will ever change the fact that Daryl Banks is a bisexual drag queen and not a TRUE and HONEST transwomyn. Their shriveled up girlcock is probably way too tiny, shriveled up and uncircumcised to even go that far. 





Cathy made several Facebook videos on this hateful white male for extra kek and if you watch the whole thing, Daryl does indeed try to blame his own suicide attempt on Cathy. Sadly, when I try to find the one I watched, I keep getting a message saying that the content isn't available anymore, but I will keep trying to see if Cathy uploaded it onto her Vimeo account. It was really amazing and it really exposed this guy for who he truly is.

https://genderidentitywatch.com/sophia-daryl-banks-his-endless-obsession/

Also from Cathy's Tumblr:






As usual, proof that this is rat king shit, but really if this cow proves to be much more than that, I'm willing to change the tag to something else like I did with the Nora Reed and Zinnia Jones threads. I see a lot of potential in them. With the whole Vordrak shit going on and Tommy Tooter now wanting to issue a criminal complaint about this website kind of business, I might as well bring this litigious tard into the fray for extra laughs. To be fair though, they seemed to have split off from Laurelai entirely if you go through the second link.

https://twitter.com/search?q=from:SophiaPhotos to:NekoArc&src=typd
https://twitter.com/search?q=from:SophiaPhotos to:stuxnetsource&src=typd
https://twitter.com/search?q=from:SophiaPhotos to:sarahlicity&src=typd

In summation, bring on the full lawsuits, "Sophia." We'll we waiting for you to try to take this page down and what you would call libel.

Edit:

I was having a good chat with Cathy Brennan herself to know what happened to the videos. Nothing to worry about and I think her Facebook will be back up in the future. She was very cordial in this discussion.


----------



## GS 281 (May 16, 2016)

Our representative Cole Smithey at 14 Branchland Ct will be ready to handle any problems, I am sure.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (May 16, 2016)

Nice to know your family is a fucked up one, Daryl.
https://tweetsave.com/sophiaphotos/status/591402319616479234


----------



## chimpburgers (May 16, 2016)

I made a mistake with the OP, my bad. I had a picture of a better looking tranny on there because it was one of the first things that popped up in Google images. The one in the OP now is really them and they are fat, ugly and complete with a gross man face.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (May 16, 2016)

Banks is a crazy man


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (May 16, 2016)

Been following this batshit tranny on Twitter for years.  He blames absolutely everything on transphobia - his shitty photography business going tits up when he decided to troon out (his photos were awful anyway), his apartment rental (landlord wanted to sell.  Shit happens), his endless threatening everyone on Twitter that doesn't suck his shrivelled dick on demand etc.   Haven't been around Twitter for ages now, but the last I heard he was claiming suicidal tendencies and spending his time in bars, desperate for any kind of attention and calling himself a 'sex worker' after he had a one night stand.  He swore blind guys found him attractive as a female.  Obviously he's lying, or the bar is full of guys with fuckawful constipation, because he passes about as well as a watermelon up the ass.

Oh, and he tried to sue his local women-only rape crisis centre (you know, the type that only exists due to charity) after he applied for a job there and they turned him down.  Because he's a man and the last thing women who have just been raped want is a man in a dress and makeup demanding they treat him like a lady to make him feel better.  Which he'd find obvious, if he wasn't such a narcissistic prick .  A true feminist indeed!

The recent shenanigans @chimpburgers pulled with Fire, where the entire Rat King refused to believe they weren't "Natalie"?  Daryl is like that, but with Cathy Brennan.  His paranoia about a real, live female who won't lick his arse is hilarious to watch.  He literally thinks she's behind every negative thing in his life.

If you disagree with him he'll claim hate speech/actually killing trans people and attempt to get you doxed/banned from Twitter/sacked from your job.

I believe he has the nickname 'potato'.


----------



## Box of Shame (May 16, 2016)

Separated at birth: Sophia Banks and Scotty J from Boogie Nights.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 16, 2016)

I thought that Phil was the only potato we would be covering here


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 16, 2016)

Aside from potatoes doing the usual potatoing.

Lol Brennan thinks Banks and Bailey are MRAs, she's still as Retarded as them this is hilarious. SJWs =/= MRAs.


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (May 16, 2016)

That is truly Saturday Night Live levels of crossdressing. Put in a little effort for fucks sake.


----------



## Jaimas (May 16, 2016)

Banks rather famously went on a screed where she said gendering babies based on their biological sex (normal for over 99% of the population) was transphobic.


----------



## admiral (May 16, 2016)

https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophia-banks-png.94545/ 
He looks like one of those middle aged women who hangs out in bars and tries to flirt with the waiters while getting progressively drunker on whiskey sours and appletinis.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (May 16, 2016)

What ISN't transphobic?


----------



## CatParty (May 16, 2016)

thx bonnie and perry!

https://www.facebook.com/bonnie.banks.18
https://www.facebook.com/perry.banks.395


----------



## Box of Shame (May 25, 2016)

Here are reviews of Daryl's wedding photography business. Some of them are dang funny.
https://www.theknot.com/marketplace/sophia-banks-photography-toronto-on-395167


----------



## Clockwork Dragon (May 25, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> I made a mistake with the OP, my bad. I had a picture of a better looking tranny on there because it was one of the first things that popped up in Google images. The one in the OP now is really them and they are fat, ugly and complete with a gross man face.



What do you mean??!! That is a very ladylike photo.


----------



## Jaimas (May 25, 2016)

You ever notice how the crazy tranny brigade and especially the Rat King are, almost to a man (pun intended) the sort of people who are, for lack of a better term, _terrible fucking people_? We have Chloe "Shrapnel Injury Charity" Sagal, Laurelai "Multiple Rapes" Bailey, Nora "PAY ME" Reed, Richard "Pedophilia is Great" Jones, and that's just the first few posts under the Rat King tag.

All of them "trans," all of them former SASS alumni, and all of them dangerously unsound of mind.

I have to know what's fucking wrong with these people, above the usual Autism. I _must_ know.


----------



## ERROR_ENTRY (May 25, 2016)

Jaimas said:


> I have to know what's fucking wrong with these people, above the usual Autism. I _must_ know.


Borderline personality disorder. Describes all of these people perfectly

I can guarantee they grew up in broken homes, were abused or had family members with serious mental illnesses. Then, when they become older, as the wiring in their brains has become ruptured they develop emotional problems and intense fears of abandonment. Its a classic cycle, and one which is too common in the United States because the health care and prison systems are so fucked


----------



## Jaimas (May 25, 2016)

ERROR_ENTRY said:


> Borderline personality disorder. Describes all of these people perfectly



Analytically, I think you nailed it. Gold star, Error.


----------



## plasticine (May 25, 2016)

CatParty said:


> thx bonnie and perry!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/bonnie.banks.18
> https://www.facebook.com/perry.banks.395
> ...


He looked like a normal sane dude. and then the craziness started to set in.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (May 25, 2016)

While searching Nora earlier this thing popped up. Glad to see we have a thread on it. A lot of her followers are ripe for the milking as well.


----------



## Kiras left nipple (May 25, 2016)

took one look at the pic...

wondered what happened to jack blacks career...


----------



## Foghorn (May 25, 2016)

Jaimas said:


> You ever notice how the crazy tranny brigade and especially the Rat King are, almost to a man (pun intended) the sort of people who are, for lack of a better term, _terrible fucking people_? We have Chloe "Shrapnel Injury Charity" Sagal, Laurelai "Multiple Rapes" Bailey, Nora "PAY ME" Reed, Richard "Pedophilia is Great" Jones, and that's just the first few posts under the Rat King tag.
> 
> All of them "tranny," all of them former SASS alumni, and all of them dangerously unsound of mind.
> 
> I have to know what's fucking wrong with these people, above the usual Autism. I _must_ know.


I'd guess because no one sane or decent would want to associate with them, so they end up pairing up exclusively with other antisocial pariahs or spineless sycophants. I think because they're all trannies they have an easier time than other lolcows at seriously disconnecting themselves from any of their possible sane anchors in real life and that's a chance to really go off the deep end (and, of course, sperg out about it on the Internet, because that is literally their entire life).

There's probably a shitload of mental illness involved too, but go figure.


----------



## AnOminous (May 25, 2016)

Jaimas said:


> All of them "tranny," all of them former SASS alumni, and all of them dangerously unsound of mind.



What the fuck was wrong with SA that it mutated into this shit?


----------



## CatParty (May 26, 2016)




----------



## techno-confederate (May 26, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> What the fuck was wrong with SA that it mutated into this shit?


Ozma "cultivating" it for like a decade http://somethingsensitive.com/index.php?topic=5938.0


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 26, 2016)

CatParty said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/capture-png.98374/


She is contributing greatly to the antifeminist movement with this post


----------



## AnOminous (May 26, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> She is contributing greatly to the antifeminist movement with this post



#WellActually kill yourself.


----------



## Clockwork Dragon (May 26, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> #WellActually kill yourself.



Phoenix Flame saying that made me laugh. Tran.s Women are never to be contradicted, EVER. EVER!!! (Trans men are OK to contradict though, and so are cis men and women.) You heard it first on Sophia's Facebook!


----------



## Trombonista (May 26, 2016)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 98371View attachment 98372View attachment 98373View attachment 98374


I love how she accidentally tagged herself in that "You are the only cis man I respect" comment.


----------



## Rokko (May 27, 2016)

The combined energy of all complaining trannies could solve our energy-problems for at least one century...


----------



## CatParty (May 27, 2016)




----------



## dacote (May 27, 2016)

Feminist men are the enemy because they're into white knighting for actual women and not cross dressing snowflakes /teamradfem


----------



## Jaimas (May 27, 2016)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 98670View attachment 98671



In the world of Sophia Banks, 99.95% of the human population is responsible for all of her problems.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 18, 2016)

https://twitter.com/sophiaphotos/status/765745184378327040
http://archive.md/zDiJK

Ew. TMI.


----------



## pozilei (Aug 22, 2016)

Sweetydarling, I don't think this happens as much as you'd like to think.... 


 

He also kinda bragged about breaking a guy's nose earlier. There was one or two more tweets but he deleted them pretty quickly so all I managed to capture (crappily, sorry) was this:


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm getting Phil vibes from that last set of tweets. No wonder OP put "potato" in the title.


----------



## plasticine (Aug 22, 2016)

how long till she starts being a gypsy or pretendian?


----------



## Ambivalenz (Oct 30, 2016)

Another functional adult, I see. Getting your bank account frozen is of course transphobic. What else could it possibly be? I love how the very first tweet already says "as a trans woman". Motherfucker, maybe but only maybe there are other reason your accout was frozen than you calling yourself a "woman"? At least he got Twitter "verified". Could exchange the sweet, sweet asspats for money to buy groceries, like lol nope.










"fuck banks so much" lol






"I literally have nothing to eat". Seriously, how does he survive from one day to the next?








Spoiler


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 30, 2016)

What kind of moron "literally has nothing to eat?"  Bitch, ever heard of rice?  Or beans?  Or oatmeal?  Or potatoes?  Who the fuck doesn't have something edible in their home?


----------



## Strelok (Oct 30, 2016)

$5 says he was buying something online, had some small typo in the billing form that caused it not to fire, and then just kept retrying till it triggered the fraud protection and froze the debit card.


----------



## Box of Shame (Oct 30, 2016)

Or maybe because his name isn't really fucking "Sophia???" Daryl, you gotta do your banking under your real name, even if it "triggers" you. Then maybe you won't get locked out of your account. It might also help if you weren't scamming photography clients out of their money. Then you wouldn't have lawyers trying to get those funds back for the people you ripped off.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Trombonista (Nov 22, 2016)

Read bottom to top:


----------



## Jaimas (Nov 22, 2016)

trombonista said:


> Read bottom to top:



I cannot laugh any harder at this than I already am. Holy shit.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 22, 2016)

trombonista said:


> Read bottom to top:



This mongoloid gimp isn't even in the top ten most famous troons on this board much less Canada.


----------



## ConSluttant (Nov 22, 2016)

A celebrity in his own mind. I love it!


----------



## Cheap Sandals (Nov 22, 2016)

I wish twitter let you rate things. I'd rate that particular delusion 'adorable'.


----------



## Andy27 (Nov 23, 2016)

trombonista said:


> Read bottom to top:





> I am the most famous trans woman in Canada



Sophie Labelle must hear about this.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 4, 2017)

Banks doesn't understand if you transitioned then you are trans, trans women can't have a cis woman's body.




 This one is fair enough, but wasn't this one of Laurelai's friends?


 

I don't even understand whats going on here...


 


 

Banks doesn't wanna be like the icky cissies


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 4, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> I don't even understand whats going on here...



Deranged troonbabble from a clearly mentally ill individual.


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2017)

He doesn't want to actually transition; he just wants people to tell him he's pretty.


----------



## Mister Loser (Jan 18, 2017)

The replies to all of his posts are almost more cancerous than the posts themselves.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Jan 19, 2017)

This is how he'll start his detransition.  A lot of this type is going to, as it becomes less fashionable to have a gender fixation.  "I don't want to actually look like a woman" leads to more and more male appearance until he goes back to being Daryl.


----------



## PTNR 2.0 (Jan 19, 2017)

trombonista said:


> He doesn't want to actually transition; he just wants people to tell him he's pretty.



He wants to be able to hog the conversation and the spotlight like the "TOXICALLY MASCULINE CIS MALES" he rages against yet also not get called out on it. This is a man using the conventions and technology of his time to be able to yell at women and lord over them and entrench himself at the top of the social pecking order.

Also probably guilt/blackmail some lesbians into letting him smash puss while he's at it.


----------



## ConSluttant (Jan 19, 2017)

Abortions4All said:


> This is how he'll start his detransition.  A lot of this type is going to, as it becomes less fashionable to have a gender fixation.  "I don't want to actually look like a woman" leads to more and more male appearance until he goes back to being Daryl.





PTNR 2.0 said:


> He wants to be able to hog the conversation and the spotlight like the "TOXICALLY MASCULINE CIS MALES" he rages against yet also not get called out on it. This is a man using the conventions and technology of his time to be able to yell at women and lord over them and entrench himself at the top of the social pecking order.
> 
> Also probably guilt/blackmail some lesbians into letting him smash puss while he's at it.



So basically, y'all are telling me that he wants to try to out MRA the MRAs because they get more pussy, amirite?


----------



## Trombonista (Feb 11, 2017)

While KF was down, Sophia sperged about a women's library:


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 22, 2017)

Is Sophia "Getting Better"?


----------



## Jaimas (Mar 22, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Is Sophia "Getting Better"?
> View attachment 195609



Pfft. No. Give trans Jay a week and she'll be bitching about cisnormativity again.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 16, 2017)

Hellfire said:


>



Crossover with #AnalRipz


----------



## pozilei (Apr 24, 2017)

Some mildly amusing sperging about that weird face change app (gender, age, etc.) thing that's going around.


----------



## D.Va (Apr 24, 2017)

He ran the male filter and it came out identical


----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Apr 24, 2017)

pozilei said:


> Some mildly amusing sperging about that weird face change app (gender, age, etc.) thing that's going around.
> 
> View attachment 210276



It's a fucking app!!
How the hell do these people make it through the day?


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Apr 25, 2017)

she just wrote an article for pornhub about how great it is to be a woman with a penis and if you even *ask* if she has a penis she's unlikely to want to be intimate with you, you cis bigot.

>Is a person worthy of my time, trust and intimacy if what genitals I have is so important?

when someone is wondering if they want to be intimate with you and rub their genitals with yours yes you can expect them to have a preference for certain genitals rather than others you entitled fucking privileged white male loony toon faggot. 

this whole piece is so self-righteous and try-hardy, like she asked pornhub to please give her an excuse to try and think about how to justify her life-ruining decision to destroy her body and make her entire life about growing boobs and being treated special because she's really a cross-dressing faggot. 

whoops. guess she wont be being intimate with me.


----------



## Jaimas (Apr 25, 2017)

BoingBoingBoi said:


> she just wrote an article for pornhub about how great it is to be a woman with a penis and if you even *ask* if she has a penis she's unlikely to want to be intimate with you, you cis bigot.
> 
> >Is a person worthy of my time, trust and intimacy if what genitals I have is so important?
> 
> ...



I'm fairly sure most wouldn't have sex with Sophia because he/she/it is insane, fugly, and probably reeks of stagnant pond water, not because of whatever pronoun they have.


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Apr 26, 2017)

this vegan restaurant stuff could be long-tem entertaining.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 26, 2017)

BoingBoingBoi said:


> whoops. guess she wont be being intimate with me.



Congratulations, you've won.


----------



## Flame the Sunbird (May 10, 2017)

Looking good, feeling gorgeous.


----------



## Trombonista (May 10, 2017)

Wow, he has no boobs. Is he even taking HRT?


----------



## Hellfire (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Flame the Sunbird (May 13, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 219361
> View attachment 219362



Like WTF? Sophia literally looks like a linebacker in a shag wig. How can she not understand some cis women would be intimidated by people her look like her?!


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (May 14, 2017)

guys, it's the current year. trust me. I'm a real woman, bigot.


----------



## AnOminous (May 14, 2017)

Any argument that starts 
>current year
can safely be ignored.

Try not to be such a walking cliche Daryl.


----------



## Trombonista (May 14, 2017)

Dude didn't even brush his hair before taking that photo.


----------



## Hellfire (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (May 20, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 222859


Troons, man. No one is required by law to refer to real women by forms of address chosen by them. But yeah, jail TERFs or something.


----------



## Jaimas (May 20, 2017)

I've invented a new rule of logic I refer to as Sophia Banks' Law:

_"As the level of viciousness increases, the odds of a given transperson turning out to be a genderspecial with no diagnosis becomes one."_


----------



## Trombonista (May 20, 2017)

Jaimas said:


> I've invented a new rule of logic I refer to as Sophia Banks' Law:
> 
> _"As the level of viciousness increases, the odds of a given transperson turning out to be a genderspecial with no diagnosis becomes one."_


This works for so many of them. Riley, Labill, Glip, the list goes on.


----------



## AnOminous (May 21, 2017)

Jaimas said:


> I've invented a new rule of logic I refer to as Sophia Banks' Law:
> 
> _"As the level of viciousness increases, the odds of a given transperson turning out to be a genderspecial with no diagnosis becomes one."_



My general rule is anyone who says "truscum" is a fraud, plus a piece of shit, as they are attacking people for having a diagnosed, legitimate psychological condition.


----------



## Hellfire (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Jaimas (May 24, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 224780



No, he said we're moving towards Fascism because people keep capitulating to insane shitheads like _you_, Transexual Jay.


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Jun 8, 2017)

do you ever look at yourself in the mirror and say "am i trying hard enough?"


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm calling it now, he's gonna come out as nonbinary by the end of the year.


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Jul 3, 2017)

vegan restaurant business seems to be taking off:

https://vegan-canteen.com/home/

not really a restaurant---just a prepared food delivery service. i mean he has to be doing this from his home, right? i wonder how the licenses and regulations work for those kinds of businesses. i might ask in the Contact form.


----------



## Box of Shame (Jul 3, 2017)

Apparently he wrote to complain about a shirt he felt was transphobic because it suggested that vegan lesbians don't want "sausage." The person who made the shirt responded nicely, but the basic message was "too bad."


----------



## Box of Shame (Jul 3, 2017)

BoingBoingBoi said:


> vegan restaurant business seems to be taking off:
> 
> https://vegan-canteen.com/home/
> 
> not really a restaurant---just a prepared food delivery service. i mean he has to be doing this from his home, right? i wonder how the licenses and regulations work for those kinds of businesses. i might ask in the Contact form.



 Good question, especially since here is his cat on top of his stove. Is this where he prepares food for clients?


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 3, 2017)

BoingBoingBoi said:


> vegan restaurant business seems to be taking off:
> 
> https://vegan-canteen.com/home/
> 
> not really a restaurant---just a prepared food delivery service. i mean he has to be doing this from his home, right? i wonder how the licenses and regulations work for those kinds of businesses. i might ask in the Contact form.



You know he jizzes in the food with his girl penis, right?


----------



## pozilei (Jul 3, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> You know he jizzes in the food with his girl penis, right?


hm, so that's what all the nut-based creamy sauces on the menu are


----------



## Sissy Galvez (Jul 3, 2017)

Box of Shame said:


> Apparently he wrote to complain about a shirt he felt was transphobic because it suggested that vegan lesbians don't want "sausage." The person who made the shirt responded nicely, but the basic message was "too bad."
> View attachment 242215 View attachment 242216


I demand that everyone has to fuck me regardless of their sexual preference! 

That was a really nice way of saying, "fuck off tranny".


----------



## Box of Shame (Jul 3, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> You know he jizzes in the food with his girl penis, right?



Cat hair in the food is sounding better and better.


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 7, 2017)

ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ said:


> I believe U R right.
> If this is the same Sophia Banks that gidwatch say I'm friends with, then that's exactly what xe did.
> 
> Last i know, xe blocked me on Twitter cuz I said  gender is binary.
> ...


Don't leave me hanging! Give me some screencaps!


----------



## Eggplant (Aug 7, 2017)

ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ said:


> eh ... I didn't take any... I'll have to go look for them...
> 
> I posted screen cap of hir bragging about blocking us.
> That was after I criticized an article xe had praised.
> I think xe had fallen out with my main at the time too and I was amazed to read xe thought xe could make a living out of transadvocacy...



To be completely honest, I don't think you have to really call 'em "xe". That whole style just.... doesn't work for me, sounds like something out of a sci-fi novel and I really don't understand these stupid non-binary pronouns, I prefer to call people like that- people who are shite -by he and her, or they or them... maybe due to me not giving a shit about being PC.


----------



## Eggplant (Aug 7, 2017)

ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ said:


> View attachment 259075


----------



## Mr Blobby (Oct 29, 2017)

Soph update;

Turned down $200k book deal to write life story, because of ethics, failed to secure corporate investment for vegan canteen due to ethics.

Now e-begging (how many go fund me has Potatoes had) to keep Vegan Canteen 'Queer & Trans' only wants $11,000 to set up new premises.



 

Tbh Soph used to be one of  my favorite troons, drunken / stoned love of penis tweets still up there with the best lol moments of twitter, the short lived career as a famous trans activist writing on radical transism (to which the general public in Canada did not take well to) & the self proclaimed 'I am the most famous trans women in Canada'period have been put behind and there is a degree of becoming mainstream and being useful to society, which is good to see.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 29, 2017)

Mr Blobby said:


> Now e-begging (how many go fund me has Potatoes had) to keep Vegan Canteen 'Queer & Trans' only wants $11,000 to set up new premises.



Quite the  goal there, Sophia.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Oct 29, 2017)

LOL a $200k book advance for a troon memoir.  Sure, this dude is offered as much by publishers as a Senator whose books have been on the bestseller list.  What a ridiculous, absurd lie.


----------



## cowisnow (Oct 30, 2017)

hood LOLCOW said:


> Nice to know your family is a fucked up one, Daryl.
> https://tweetsave.com/sophiaphotos/status/591402319616479234



Late I know.  But I don't have anything against someone who kills the family child molester.


----------



## Mr Blobby (Nov 1, 2017)

The Soph, once went through a phase of collecting razors for trans women, who were to poor to shave, looks like she may need to go down that same route.

There is always a go fund me Soph.


----------



## Mr Blobby (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## cowisnow (Nov 1, 2017)

I wish I had a "horrifying" reaction icon for this picture.  Unfortunately, "Islamic Content" is the closest I have.


----------



## Trombonista (Nov 2, 2017)

Mr Blobby said:


> View attachment 306219


Looks like Toren.


----------



## Hellfire (May 11, 2018)




----------



## AnOminous (May 11, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 447249



REEEEEE REEEEE why is nobody paying me any attention:  THE TWEET.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (May 11, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 447249


This thread has been dead since November of last year, Sophia. Gj.


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (May 11, 2018)

What "high profile"? I didn't know who she was until I stumbled across this thread.


----------



## sperginity (May 24, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 447249


I agree with Daryl here, more people need to make fun of his tweets


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 5, 2018)

He's going to be doing YouTube videos, is stressed because he is "older and not as pretty and skinny" as the "other women vegan chefs."





He's been sperging about a Canadian politician and trying to fearmonger that he will be bringing "Trump style politics" to Canada.







This is interesting and really demonstrates the "rat king" phenomenon. A troon got butthurt because his "FUCK TERFs" shirt was taken off Teespring for hate speech. The rat king is chimping about it, Banks asks into the void, "Why am I mad at Teespring?" but then goes full shit-glued rat and starts chimping about it.









He is trying to take the high road and encouraging troons to actually do something productive instead of just screaming on Twitter like idiots, but is still obsessively prattling on about "TERFs" himself.


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 30, 2018)

Another rapist, Parker Molloy, was outed, "same way I called out [rapist Laurelai Bailey] years ago."


----------



## Sissy Galvez (Jun 30, 2018)

Hahahaha Parker Molloy is being accused of rape? Goddamn this is the best timeline.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Jun 30, 2018)

Parker Molloy sounds like some kind of Briana Wu SoConn character. 

_"I sometime miss all the women Parker Molloy raped. Even Minuette."_


----------



## Sissy Galvez (Jun 30, 2018)

Oh Long Johnson said:


> Parker Molloy sounds like some kind of Briana Wu SoConn character.
> 
> _"I sometime miss all the women Parker Molloy raped. Even Minuette."_


If the name sounds ridiculous, even without looking at them because he obviously looks like a dude, you know it’s a white male larping as a female.


----------



## SourDiesel (Jun 19, 2019)

I have a special place in my heart for this cow as I've met it personally and had conversation with it. Motherfucker is actually so big in real life. Built like a fat linebacker and sort of a large squishy rectangular prism sort of shape. I was thinking today that it's sad no one seems to keep up with this thread so I said to myself, "Be the kiwi you want to see!" so here's an update on Potato Banks.

First thing's first, he's back on meds.



And we learn that this fucking idiot dropped out of an entire degree program because a really cool printer(?) dropped.



Here's some of his shitty, upskirt photography.




But he's also reopening his shitty vegan cafe! I can only presume the first one failed since I can't find the info about it on his socials because this dude spergs about politics and trans issues like it's a full time job. Tbh, I think it very well may be his full time job. Anyway, a shitty vegan cafe in the middle of a 5000 person town is doomed to fail. Also, no website. Why not just say there's no website instead of this wierd statement that boils down to: I bought a domain name from GoDaddy but there's nothing on it.






Too bad there won't be any food there though, guess?



Lol this kills me for various reasons but he's buying his restaurant China at fucking Crate and Barrel



Ooh what's on the summer menu? I can't wait to hear what new and innovative dishes such an accomplished chef comes up with! 

...Oh. It's just the same stupid shit you could get made better literally anywhere else.



Anyway, he's posted a photo now of the location and it literally looks like an Italian grandpa's basement.



Wow that's ugly. What I haven't yet been able to figure out is where the fuck did this kid get the money for this shit? Last I heard he was basically destitute in Montreal and we were laughing at his failure of a vegan food delivery service run out of his unsanitary apartment kitchen. So we've missed an entire failed cafe apparently and a move to some crap small town. And that's where Darryl the Potato is now.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Jun 19, 2019)

Crate & Barrel plates, $2 folding chairs. What a businessman.


----------



## SourDiesel (Jun 19, 2019)

Abortions4All said:


> Crate & Barrel plates, $2 folding chairs. What a businessman.


This is extremely low end for sure but still, it's not cheap to get into a business lease at the best of times even if this is garunteed to be the world's least advisable restaurant lease to get into (that is to say, in a terrible location and for a term of less than at least five years). I honestly want to know how this is even a thing. Hopefully I'll figure it out.


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 19, 2019)

The Val-David café lease was secured in late 2018.



"One thing I am stoked on is adding vegan milks to the menu. Sold in reusable glass bottles that we will buy back and re-use."

He got the keys in December.





He keeps kvetching that the law makes him learn how to safely handle and prepare meats.

It didn't open until February but he claimed "meat eaters" kept trolling it online in January.

Still getting furnishings and decorations in February.



Not sure if he was legally compelled or just wanted to add a changing table to the "tiny washroom."



Opening day February 23rd.









He began testing "vegan donuts" to put on the menu in March





It sounds like the menu is constantly shifting. The delivery service is supposedly still operating in Toronto, Montreal, and Ottawa.




The café received news coverage on VegNews and VICE  and others due to Banks' "no tipping" policy.

@SourDiesel it didn't close in the way you think, it apparently was being used as a vegan "sugar shack" open on the weekends only according to this article, and just got changed back to a café with regular hours http://archive.md/hcJZg


> Seven years ago, Sophia Banks was a wedding photographer in Toronto when she made the decision to stop living a lie. She shed her male identity and came out as a trans woman. The first year after that decision was a struggle—both personally and professionally. “After I came out as trans, all these people cancelled their contracts on me. My sales on the wedding studio went from $100,000 to $10,000 a year,” she told VICE.
> 
> She lost her business and had to rebuild her life. That meant going back to the restaurant industry in her early 30s as a trans woman who was trying to figure things out. It also meant working behind the scenes for minimum wage because she says no one would hire her for a position that dealt with customers, despite her years of experience. “I ended up leaving Toronto because I couldn’t afford to live there anymore and I moved to Montreal and it was the same shit there too. Horrible kitchen work with low wages and shitty hours. It was just slavery.”
> 
> ...


A health inspector started cracking down on him in May for his "vegan cheese" products, leading to a GoFundME to pay for shelf-life testing, where he got $688 out of a $2,500 goal http://archive.md/Zcxcd





> Hi Folks,
> My name is Sophia Banks. I own Vegan Canteen. We are a fairly new vegan deli and cafe with a meal delivery option. Started two years ago as a meal delivery business.
> We make vegan cheese and faux-meats and are excited to bring our products to retail. We recently invested in opening a cafe that also serves as our main production kitchen. We currently offer weekly delivery in Montreal and Ottawa, and are looking to add Canada wide shipping on our vegan cheese powder.
> The hurdle....
> ...


----------



## SourDiesel (Jun 20, 2019)

Hellfire said:


> The Val-David café lease was secured in late 2018.
> View attachment 807875
> 
> View attachment 807859
> ...


Jesus, good on you for figuring all that out! Thanks for that. I'm still floored that  this is even a thing. Where is this money coming from? Like wtf? Obviously he's not that good at business or he wouldn't need to GoFundMe for such a stupid amount of money that at worst he ought to be able to easily borrow from the bank if he's been in business for so long.

Lmao that he still thinks food safety regulations are beneath him. I honestly cannot wait for that shit to catch up with him but I don't know the regulations in Quebec or how on top of that shit the government is over there. Restaurants are regulated differently in different areas but it sounds like he's got at least one health inspector up his ass so that's good. I hope if they aren't able to fuck him hard enough, at least he makes someone sick and they fuck him up in court.

Edit: hang on, does this fucker have employees? Oh if he has employees, eventually his dumb ass is definitely gonna fall afoul of one of em.

Edit 2: I'm dumb, I misread the tweet. There are no employees. That fucker has a business partner, apparently! That's what's going on here. Some fucking idiot is funding this shit for him. It's just confusing because he refers to the cafe as "my cafe" all the time and at least puts himself out as the only one making, what appears to be, every decision from the menu to the decor to the name. Interesting.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Jun 20, 2019)

God that place is ugly.  From the decor to the tables and chairs, the staff, and the "donuts" that look like dog treats.

Of course it's all "my restaurant" despite him having a business partner.  This guy has an ego so big it has its own gravity.  He failed at a photography career (and blamed that on transphobia) and he'll undoubtedly fail at this for the same reason - he thinks he's unique and special, when he's just doing the same tired hipster shit people have been used to for a decade at least.  But he's a man in a dress, so that apparently makes it all new and awe-inspiring.

Cesar salad, indeed.


----------



## SourDiesel (Jun 21, 2019)

That one place he used to go on about being fired for transphobia from is a fucking tiny little "queer women's" bar on the poor side of town, not even a restaurant. It technically has to serve food so it can stay open during the day due to regulation but it really doesn't sell food. This is the place this idiot couldn't just shut up and wash dishes at. Not even a restaurant. The sort of place that if you just manage to stfu, you can make a paycheck for literally just being there and not working. This fake professional dude is gonna fail again so hard and I'm going to laugh my little kiwi ass off when it happens.


----------



## Behavioral Sink (Sep 9, 2019)

Someone shared this article about this oppor-troon-ist with me, and the name sounded familiar. I knew there had to be a thread here on the farms. 



> *Val David café owner closes shop amid 'transphobic' attacks, vandalism*
> The trouble started almost immediately after she opened her vegan café last spring, Sophia Banks says.
> CHRISTOPHER CURTIS, MONTREAL GAZETTE
> Updated: September 9, 2019
> ...











						Val David café owner closes shop amid 'transphobic' attacks, vandalism
					

The trouble started almost immediately after she opened her vegan café last spring, Sophia Banks says.




					montrealgazette.com
				




Archive: http://archive.md/C21jr


----------



## SourDiesel (Sep 9, 2019)

Behavioral Sink said:


> Someone shared this article about this oppor-troon-ist with me, and the name sounded familiar. I knew there had to be a thread here on the farms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh the thread updated!! IS HE DEAD YET??

I get so happy when this thread is updated. I hate this guy so much. I tried to keep it going myself but he's just so boring these days and doesn't say much. This is fucking comedy gold though.

Losing money at your tiny, ugly restaurant with no actual hot line, Darryl?

"...paying their employees $25 an hour instead of asking customers to tip..."

Well there's your problem dumbass.

A) you don't need staff when there are two of you and it's just a shitty tiny cafe with no full kitchen.

B) the whole "pay my staff more so people don't have to tip" thing only works at restaurants. Like, restaurants with kitchens that cook food and require a whole exhaust system and equipment and permits and shit, you know? Not stupid little vegan coffee shops. How's your food cost? So you even measure it or did you just pull menu prices out of your ass? You're insane, sir.

C) still super curious about this "business partner" who is clearly just the one with the money/credit here.

D) who are these idiots that give failed businesses GoFundMe money? No seriously. $10k in debt is NOTHING and opening a business is a risk. Better businesses than this close down every day. I honestly don't know who's the cow here, the guy who thinks others should pay his business debts because he put on a dress or the idiots that actually fork over money to pay the business expenses of a potato in a dress.

E) I do not believe he was targeted with trans hate. Pics or it didn't happen, Darryl. Especially since the damned mayor was willing to help but this potato refused to talk to the police about this alleged awful, ongoing vandalism and harrassment campaign.

Comments are hilarious. "Dr. Gonzo" sure seems invested in this pathetic little story, no?


Spoiler




Ray Eau
1 hour ago
I agree that entrepreneurs catering to and dependent on the general public should really keep their sexual orientation and political views to themselves. To do otherwise is to alienate part of or all of your customer base.
Nova Scotia !? The winters are 10 times worse and the populace perhaps not so welcoming of differing from the stereo type. In any event keep your politics and orientation to yourselves.

https://montrealgazette.com/news/lo...oses-shop-amid-transphobic-attacks-vandalism#

FD

Felix Davoudi
2 hours ago
Very bad idea to be running a business in this province and then mouthing off against Bill 21. Not very smart at all and very discriminatory against your potential customers and the city-province who welcomed you. That would be like promoting a Nazi group in Israel or promoting the KKK in a predominantly black neighborhood. You need to smarten up lady...

https://montrealgazette.com/news/lo...oses-shop-amid-transphobic-attacks-vandalism#





Riley Ramsey
4 hours ago
Why not buy a security camera? I am 100% sure the business was failing and this an out to save face and get attention to crowdfund. If you look at the Google reviews most complain about food and ventilation.

https://montrealgazette.com/news/lo...oses-shop-amid-transphobic-attacks-vandalism#





Rock Chip
6 hours ago
Someone would think that after the first second or even third vandalism some surveillance equipment would have been installed to capture the individuals in the act. A small price to pay to keep a business going and growing. I think you had it right by saying "some people just love playing the victim role." @julie laflamme.

DG

Dr. Gonzo!
updated 2 hours ago
Reply to @Rock Chip: Camera's don't stop crime, are expensive and not very effective.....and certainly won't keep her business growing!? lol!
https://montrealgazette.com/news/lo...oses-shop-amid-transphobic-attacks-vandalism#

JL

Julie LaFlamme
7 hours ago
So, what will she use for operating capital if she has no money & had to set up crowdfunding to pay off her debts?
And by the way - Nova Scotia doesn't have a whole lot of big cities, so chances are, this won't be the only boo-hoo story we hear from this one.
some people just seem to love to play the victim role.

DG

Dr. Gonzo!
updated 2 hours ago
Reply to @Julie LaFlamme: Store is closed, no operating capital needed. Crowdfunding was to pay off debts....did we read the same article?. some people just seem to love to make up and publicly share their own truths on things they know nothing very little about.


----------



## Box of Shame (Sep 9, 2019)

Behavioral Sink said:


> Someone shared this article about this oppor-troon-ist with me, and the name sounded familiar. I knew there had to be a thread here on the farms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Afraid to go to the police and file a report but instead here is my Crowdfunder? When have these troons been afraid to get law enforcement involved before? Seems like even stupid shit like someone using the wrong pronouns is a reason enough for them to call the cops.

Interestingly, on the heels of Vancouver Rape Relief being vandalized and finding a dead rat nailed to the door, this guy 's restaurant is suddenly vandalized and has dead animals left at his door? Hmmmmm. Sounds like he was reading the news and had a lightbulb moment.

Sounds like the dude is just grifting for handouts.


----------



## Hellfire (Sep 9, 2019)

Around July 26th, the café was supposedly broken into, he got butthurt because people said he should call the cops. Unfortunately he has an annoying habit of nuking tweets like this so all that's left is the replies.











On August 15th, Banks claimed the café had been getting "trashed" every week. I was not able to locate any tweets referring to these alleged weeks of vandalism in the month prior, the only other mention would be the supposed break in.




"Police killed my father in law. So not exactly people I am going to call"




Around August 20th-21st people were leaving negative reviews in response to Banks spewing unsolicited political views onto social media.














Unfortunately he's deleted some of what he said, as evident by orphaned replies like this.






Banks "harmed the income of [his] French staff" by antagonizing people on Twitter by trying to virtue signal.


He wanted "payback" for the review from the woman that called him racist by "exposing her all over Montreal."

Full on ADF-style LARPing that "altright trolls" and "Soldiers of Odin" are planning café invasions at any moment. Again, unfortunately what they are replying to has been deleted.



It looks like the deleted tweet was him announcing his intent to close the café and then ebegging. "my twitter friend of many years was forced to close her lovely vegan cafe due to transphobic threats and damage to her property from the alt-right in her community. Please give if you can- she was committed to paying her staff a living wage and your support helps."


He used the drama he created to get on a CBC Breakaway radio show it seems.



On August 24th he said he was looking into selling the cafe and claiming the tweets from August 20th were why and blamed the "alt-right," he further claims there was "weekly vandalism" and "dead birds left at our door." Again, I saw no evidence of that on his Twitter.



























They were planning to go to Nova Scotia next.





More ebegging and blaming the "alt-right," gullible people have given him over $4,000 so far.







A "fundraiser" is planned for September 22nd in addition to the ebegging.


> Hi folks,
> 
> We have some things to announce and a few things to clear up.
> 
> ...






He supposedly was offered a cabin on Salt Spring Island, on the other side of the continent, and may be going there instead of Nova Scotia.









The Nova Scotia move somehow "fell through"



He deleted whatever he said to this magazine

The town was trying to fine them for the font they were using when this "alt-right" super soldier threat magically showed up and made them skip town.


----------



## SourDiesel (Sep 9, 2019)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 930400
> 
> View attachment 930401
> Around July 26th, the café was supposedly broken into, he got butthurt because people said he should call the cops. Unfortunately he has an annoying habit of nuking tweets like this so all that's left is the replies.
> ...


Jesus! I stopped watching this guy for like a month and a half because he'd become boring and he goes and gets himself run out of Quebec! Honestly, you can take one look at his "cafe" and hear his stories and you know instantly that his shitty business failed hard and the rest of this is all a smokescreen to avoid responsibility for fucking up, owing money and getting into a social media war with his customers. He certainly failed all on his own though. It's just mathematically impossible for him to have succeeded given his story and pictures for many reasons. Warring with the locals doesn't help though. 

Dude's bench got flipped a few times. Obviously it's a transphobic, racist, militant nazi conspiracy in his neighborhood and not random teenagers being bored and stupid. Wtf

Super curious about the NS fall through that resulted in a "scramble" and a move to the entire other side of the country randomly with barely a few weeks notice. That's sketchy as hell. Like really very suspicious.


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 9, 2019)

Is it just me or did he use the same photo for both of his "my cafe was trashed" tweets?


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Sep 10, 2019)

The open waste bin in those "trashed" pics is the big clue here. He was being vandalized alright, but it was about 90% likely the vandals were racoons or black bears, rather than French Hitler.


----------



## wabbits (Sep 10, 2019)

I look forward to a stunning and brave alliance with famed British Columbia transactivist, model, and PhD Jessica Yaniv.


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 10, 2019)

Hellfire said:


>


I actually need to address this. Even knowing some cis women have noticeable facial hair, how can he be content going out with visible hair on only one side of his chin?!


----------



## Von Wolf Demon (Sep 11, 2019)

SourDiesel said:


> Super curious about the NS fall through that resulted in a "scramble" and a move to the entire other side of the country randomly with barely a few weeks notice. That's sketchy as hell. Like really very suspicious.


 Yeah, I really wonder if he paid the last few weeks wages to his employees. He'll be a lot harder to pursue a continent away.


----------



## SourDiesel (Sep 11, 2019)

Von Wolf Demon said:


> Yeah, I really wonder if he paid the last few weeks wages to his employees. He'll be a lot harder to pursue a continent away.


Spoiler alert: he never had any $25/hr employees in the first place. I won't powerlevel but I know this industry inside and out and I don't even need to see "the books" to tell you a 30 seat (very generous estimate) vegan(!) canteen with no hot line in buttfuck nowhere failed before it started.

Per hour expenses (spitballing, scratch paper math which is more than the potato did):
*- Staff* $25 + (employer portion to government)
*- Cost of food* (_should be _under 30% of menu price but is probably way too damned high)
*- Rent
- Insurance*
- *Electricity, wifi, phone, other bills

= an absolutely ridiculously unreasonable amount of soy lattes per hour to break even. I dare say impossible.*

If he asked for my consulting expertise, I would've told him to fire ALL of his employees because he doesn't need them/can't afford them. Tbh, I would've told him to buy some goddamn cheese, go vegetarian and expand his customer base if he was determined not to take my real advice which would be to just close down now before you're in debt up to your ears. You can't even get a vegan only joint to succeed in a big city.

How many people does it take to spread tofu on a bagel and take it to the only dude in the place anyway?

Edit: now that I think about it, I would bet anything he fell afoul of health and safety laws due to his cold kitchen. He was probably roasting veg without a proper hood fan and exhaust system. I'm not a Quebecer, but in general you are extremely restricted when you have a cold kitchen and they do not fuck around with that type of shit as it gets into fire codes.


----------



## wabbits (Sep 11, 2019)

What kind of small business grants do the provinces give newbs?


----------



## Comrade Autogynephilia (Dec 24, 2019)

As far as I can tell with this one they opened a 'trans vegan cafe' in a small town of 5000 people, which went bust and they blamed on a 'transphobic hate campaign' by the nasty locals.
They've spent the winter living in a hut on a small Canadian island near Vancouver and shitting in a bucket.



 











						Val David café owner closes shop amid 'transphobic' attacks, vandalism
					

The trouble started almost immediately after she opened her vegan café last spring, Sophia Banks says.




					montrealgazette.com
				






Spoiler: Text



A trans woman says she was forced to close her café in Val David last month after it was repeatedly vandalized and amid a barrage of online reviews deriding her gender identity and political views.

The trouble started almost immediately after she opened her vegan café last spring; people smashed bottles outside the building and left dead animals at its doorstep, Sophia Banks says.

“At first I thought it was maybe some local kids, but the vandalism was just so persistent,” Banks told the Montreal Gazette. “And there were all these negative reviews — that were clearly fake — and the transphobic messages, it just kept happening. … Eventually, it just became so stressful, I felt so singled out.

“Because the vandalism kept happening and the online stuff was just so non-stop, I didn’t feel safe anymore, I didn’t feel like my staff was safe anymore. I was losing money, I was going into work and having a panic attack every week. So we decided to close the business.”

Banks and her partner chose to open a café in the Laurentians because it reminded them of a mountain town in British Columbia; it boasted a charming arts scene, was close to ski hills and, in the summer, lush green forests cover the surrounding mountains.

*Things seemed promising at first. Their concept — vegan, cabane à sucre-style food combined with paying their employees $25 an hour instead of asking customers to tip — drew rave reviews from VICE Canada and Veg News.*

Banks says it’s possible this wave of publicity combined with her activism on social media began drawing the attention of “right-wing trolls.” In particular, many appeared to be outraged at her opposition to Bill 21, Quebec’s religious symbols ban.

The reviews said nothing about the restaurant’s food or service. They simply left messages like “go home,” “Say no to gender ideology,” “I’m probably too white to be welcome in this establishment” and “We stand with Quebec and Bill 21.”

Kathy Poulin, the mayor of Val David, says what happened to Banks is deplorable.

“There’s a serious problem of intolerance and radicalization online,” Poulin said. “That’s undeniable. But I don’t think what happened to her café says anything about Val David’s openness to diversity and its support for marginalized people.

“We’re a village of 5,000 but also a place where artists and creative people thrive. We have an electronic music festival, we have yoga studios and tai chi. It’s a place that’s very accepting of diversity, be it religious, sexual or otherwise. But even in a place like this you can have a few individuals who cause trouble. It’s sad.”

*Poulin offered to get the Sûreté du Québec involved, but Banks felt uncomfortable about speaking to the police.*

*“As a trans person and as queer couple, as a family that’s experienced police brutality, we didn’t feel going to the police was an option,*” Banks said. “And even if we did, what are they going to do? We’re dealing with the provincial police, not a local department. What are they going to do, drive by a few more times a week?”

The cost of closing up shop has saddled Banks and her partner with $10,000 in debt, she said. But the couple set up a crowdfunding page Tuesday and have raised more than $3,000 so far. Banks says they’ll be moving to Nova Scotia where they may open a farmer’s market.

“Maybe this would have worked in a big city, but in a little village, with things getting so political, it was way too much controversy and stress,” she said. “Hopefully, things get better when we move.”



This whole thing looks like a grift, he's been playing up this 'hate campaign', and the awfulness of their living conditions to excuse their bussiness going under and to elicit pity $$$. 
He's trying to make out that they where 'run out of town' by nazis in their little hippy village they lived in.

 




remiem said:


> This poor woman has been manipulated into destroying herself and her relationship with her family for someone who only thinks of them as a body, a sexual commodity, not a person and who only looks at others around them through the lens of how they might get twitter/instagram likes and victim points. This isn't a healthy relationship, it's strait up abuse.


No 'poor woman' about it, no one put a gun to her head.  You're falling into the libfem/3rd wave thing of insisting women have no agency ever in any situation, and are always the sympathetic victim. 
These dull 'queer' women that want to be special do most of the work supporting the gender/trans madness that's wreaking so much damage, fuck her.


----------



## heathercho (Dec 24, 2019)

Comrade Autogynephilia said:


> As far as I can tell with this one they opened a 'trans vegan cafe' in a small town of 5000 people, which went bust and they blamed on a 'transphobic hate campaign' by the nasty locals.
> They've spent the winter living in a hut on a small Canadian island near Vancouver and shitting in a bucket.
> 
> View attachment 1065805 View attachment 1065806
> ...








						Sophia "Potato" Banks / Daryl Banks
					

I said I'm not really interested in rat king as much at the moment, but I'll make an exception for this sperg that I've been meaning to piss off for a while for fun. I see their name brought up nearly all the time on Twitter and I've been told that they are a major power broker too. Most...




					kiwifarms.net
				




Daryl has a thread. Thank you for updating about him I forgot how ugly he was.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Dec 25, 2019)

It appears the troon's twitter page has been nuked. It was on an anonymous commie libel blog (run by Kevin "The Gerbil" Metcalf, who bears the attention of the Farms, IMO) begging for money because it bankrupted it's business and had to grift for donations, based upon yet ANOTHER hatehoax.





wabbits said:


> What kind of small business grants do the provinces give newbs?


I'm a Quebecker. The province gives fuckall to imports from other provinces, ESPECIALLY if they do not operate the business in French.


----------



## wabbits (Dec 25, 2019)

Imperiled by murderous oppressors once again! And Canada has started having cold winters! Gibs monay!

Why, I ask you, has Morgane Oger not landed with the pontoon troon rescue squad? Why hasn't Yaniv roared up in Miriam's car to invite them to winter on his fainting couch and have teen lesbian topless pajama parties every night? Portland Troon Central could at least send a second bucket over the border. I am not proud of this moment in Trans History, not proud at all.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Dec 25, 2019)

The thread's subtitle could really use "Bucket Shitter".


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Dec 25, 2019)

Hellfire said:


> Another rapist, Parker Molloy, was outed, "same way I called out [rapist Laurelai Bailey] years ago."
> 
> View attachment 485156
> View attachment 485157
> ...


LMAO "a bad person does not represent a community". Fucking right they do, especially when that community is defined and predicated by a paraphilia or other deviancy.I'd say Jeff Dahmer represented the homosexual rape-cannibal "community" pretty friggin' accurately, for example.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Jan 4, 2020)

Seems Darryl/Sophia is one of the go-to attack dogs of ANTIFA. Here they can be seen including her in a list of their attack team, to sic on a reporter who had the audacity to tell the truth about ANTIFA's terrorism, and to interview Andy Ngo.


----------



## Cryin RN (Jan 4, 2020)

This idiot moved to Salt Spring and lasted three months because his (free?) outhouse attracted rats.  No shit.  Looks like he's moving to Victoria, Rhys MacKinnon's old stomping ground.  Is it every troon's destiny to end up in BC?


----------



## JY's Tampon (Feb 3, 2020)

Cow crossover.



http://archive.md/HC2QK


http://archive.md/wTHFs


----------



## rianzi (Feb 15, 2020)

Box of Shame said:


> *Afraid to go to the police and file a report but instead here is my Crowdfunder*? When have these troons been afraid to get law enforcement involved before? Seems like even stupid shit like someone using the wrong pronouns is a reason enough for them to call the cops.
> 
> Interestingly, on the heels of Vancouver Rape Relief being vandalized and finding a dead rat nailed to the door, this guy 's restaurant is suddenly vandalized and has dead animals left at his door? Hmmmmm. Sounds like he was reading the news and had a lightbulb moment.
> 
> Sounds like the dude is just grifting for handouts.




Not to mention  this person didn't have a problem reporting an  apparent death threat to the cops
( And threw an epic chimpout when the operator "misgendered" him )
and had apparently pressed charges against multiple people for threatening him


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Feb 15, 2020)

I mean, Quebec *IS *a conservative province, but if they wanted to succeed as a Troon there, they simply had to move to Montreal, where there's a large queer scene. On the other hand, if all the troons collect in the lower mainland, we might be able to cordon them off.


----------



## Reepicheep (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Elbe (Oct 2, 2020)

Spagbol said:


> View attachment 1635561View attachment 1635562



Oh it's this faggot again....





Trannies _really, really  _hate lesbians.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Oct 2, 2020)

Spagbol said:


> View attachment 1635561View attachment 1635562


Dude those tweets are over three years old.


----------



## GenderCop (Oct 8, 2020)

update on our gal

sophia has now invented some horrific vegan cheese powder & this is the new get rich quick scheme. 

its doesn't look as revolting as Anna Johnson's "vegan cuisine from hell" but still--yech

but poor sophia can't catch a break, victimized almost constantly.  
some Ontario company stole her package design. 
(here are the tweets, judge for yourself)

"stealing from a trans woman is very low"


----------



## Trombonista (Oct 8, 2020)

The images don't look alike at all.


----------



## Von Wolf Demon (Oct 14, 2020)

Trombonista said:


> The images don't look alike at all.


Yeah, I agree. However, sadly, I have seen people win IP cases with even less similarity, so I think it will come down to the judge? On the flip, I have seen people LOSE cases with MORE similarities, so who knows what would happen. No idea how these things are handled in Canada. 

Either way, handling it the way that shrieking lunatic troons handle these things is usually the worst possible strategy. Hence, that is exactly what he tried!

Potato got a reply from the company. I do wonder if he just made this up? His orbiters assume it is from a lawyer, but would a lawyer really write like this?  It is almost admitting "yeah, you had a point, but your psychotic orbiter ladies with 5 o'clock shadow pissed us off, so eat a girldick". Would a lawyer concede an inch on something like this before it even goes to court?  I haven't read this thread in a while (is Daryl still living in a shack with a frozen outhouse for sanitation?), but I do recall that some of Daryl's previous antics had a little stench of "untruthiness" to them.


----------



## Jaimas (Dec 25, 2021)

Von Wolf Demon said:


> Yeah, I agree. However, sadly, I have seen people win IP cases with even less similarity, so I think it will come down to the judge? On the flip, I have seen people LOSE cases with MORE similarities, so who knows what would happen. No idea how these things are handled in Canada.
> 
> Either way, handling it the way that shrieking lunatic troons handle these things is usually the worst possible strategy. Hence, that is exactly what he tried!
> 
> ...



I'll cover this one, if only for old times' sake: *Banks is a lying sack of shit, and you can't take anything they say seriously without verifying*.

Plantworthy, the company that made the cheeze sauce Sophia contends ripped off their design, has a social media presence and there's no reply whatsoever by them to Sophia's shit. In fact, Plantworthy immediately blocked Banks and never responded to either Banks or Banks' Troon Goons publicly, so the only front-facing info we have on what happened is coming from Banks: I.E. from someone who is provably lying even in this case. Plantworthy unveiled their blue-package design back in November of 2019, nearly a fucking year before Vegan Canteen (Banks' version) came out. The difference is that Plantworthy only got their shit on the market after an extensive crowdfunding effort. 

The package design pre-dates Banks' version. Banks just had a version out on the market first. This happens all the time, but Banks absolutely sent the Troon Goon squad to shriek on Banks' behalf. Nothing came of it, and while Banks has claimed repeatedly that Social Media pressure and a lawyer consultation (that was somehow afforded with no money, amazing how that keeps happening) acquired what was wanted, the truth is that Plantworthy just changed the package color and rendered the whole thing a moot point.


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 6, 2022)

The potato is getting an orchiectomy:

I predict he will regret it like Waite did.


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 27, 2022)

Here's something I forgot to drop before the site was hacked, and here are some posts from the downtime.


----------

